# Is This Guy nut's ???



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Look at the price of this Mini T with all those parts what a nut case  
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5951282937&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Ya he is nutty....


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SOLD buy it now $125.00 Fastest sale ever  He got one screaming deal.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Poor TangTester got outbid...
Now Bud will never know if the bidding would have gone higher than $125.
All the go fast goodies and tuning by the Racing Legend...all for $125.
Congrats on the sale Bud.
Now you have most of the $ for another RC18T.


----------



## TheGIMP (Jan 13, 2005)

WOW that was a good deal.....


----------

